# X dies on vt switch



## denverh (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,

I was recently attempting to set up my main system with two X sessions: one local, the other indirect.  I tried it first with my laptop, and got it working just fine there.  I repeated all the changes on my main system, and that works - almost.  I'm using vt09 for the local session, and that works.  vt10 is the indirect session, using xdm's chooser.  On the laptop I can be logged in locally on vt09, and to the main system on vt10.  And I can switch between them, and between all the other vt's with no problem.  

However, when I set things up the same way on the main system, the X session on vt10 dies if I switch away then back.  By running that session manually (X :1 vt10 -indirect main-system) I found that X was crashing on an illegal instruction.  It only crashes if I use indirect, and only when switching back to that session, and only :1 dies.

The laptop is an i386, 8.2 STABLE, with ATI Radion Mobility graphics.
The main system is an AMD64, 8.2 STABLE, with ATI Radeon X1950 graphics.

If more information is needed I will be happy to provide it.  If someone has a solution, I would be even happier.

Thanks,

Denver


----------

